# Whatcha think of my setup?



## torchrider (Mar 20, 2010)

Finally got all 300 lbs. of her setup. Almost time to smoke.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 20, 2010)

looking good, what is going to be your first smoke in her


----------



## torchrider (Mar 20, 2010)

Been thinking that I gotta do some beef since this is Texas! maybe a Chuckie?


----------



## hounds51 (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice Setup Congrats


----------



## jd08 (Mar 20, 2010)

I assume you've got about six or seven pallets of lump charcoal to go with all those chunks.


----------



## miamirick (Mar 20, 2010)

what kinda wood you gonna use?


----------



## torchrider (Mar 20, 2010)

Plan on using Oak and Pecan. I have a burn barrel to pre burn the wood, so not sure if I will use any charcoal or not.


----------



## dirt guy (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like a sweet setup!

Congrats.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 20, 2010)

that thing looks like a beast.....congrats!


----------



## walle (Mar 20, 2010)

Torch,
That turned out good - nice job.  Looks like you've got enough fuel stacked there to figure it out!


----------



## caveman (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice looking setup.  I would love to see the TBS coming out of that.  Take some pics when you fire her up.


----------



## treegje (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice Setup,and a nice wood stock to smoke
Now you started


----------



## torchrider (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks Y'all. I am pretty excited about my first smoke. Unfortunately the high today is supposed to be in the upper 30's and not much warmer tomorrow.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice looking rig, now fire it up


----------



## lightfoot (Mar 21, 2010)

lookin good!


----------

